# A Christmas gift from a total noob.



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

When I say Noob, I am of course speaking of the best friend I could possibly hope to ever have. The man himself, that is Noobshooter(or Nobshooter if you prefer).

Me and the Noob, arranged a Christmas exchange. This year rather than the typical gifts we would normally exchange we were to make a slingshot for the the other. I failed miserably, but Bobby came through with this masterwork that I present to you now. The materials he used include.....acrylic, G10, kirinite, osage, bloodwood, gum, veneer, macassar ebony, and a burl I can't identify.

You really knocked outta the park with this one man, THANK YOU.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

nice how does it shoot?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An ABSURD work of slingshot art!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

It seems to fit you perfectly. I can see shades of your own craftsmanship influencing this jewel, QIMN!!!!

Congratulations for this amazing gift and for your friendship with NoobShooter!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :stupidcomp: am I seeing right cause it's awesome!!! GG nice job :O


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

An awesome looking slingshot  Way to go!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It is really good to see B.Z. back in the game with 1 hella come back. Smooth, clean and eye catching.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I better see this at next year's ECST.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, this is amazing. Fantastic frame...


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that eye candy just gave my right eye a cavity. . . it was worth it !

the different greens compliment each other very fkn well.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow. Now that is sweet. Enjoy QIMN , nice one Noob! Trades rule!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so fricking cool what a great color and material combo and yes trades rock


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow! Wonderful!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing, beautiful combination! Great work Noobshooter! )


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

What a great SS!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Each year the art of slingshotsmithing gets even better. About the time when I think, "Wow, this is as good as it gets" along comes someone with yet something more intriguing.

I've seen slingshots that glow in the dark, in fact one was posted this week, and now we have one that glows in daylight!

I note the use of fluorescent materials to give good ole wood some spicy company. It's like an old man nudging up with a young photographic slick magazine model. But I already have that fantasy for real so I guess it's back to slingshots, LOL.

Incredible gift and nice work Mr. Nobshooter!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's crazy awesome! It kinda makes me dizzy trying to figure out the lamination process. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

i can gaze upon it for 12 seconds before i have to sit down for a bit...

Chuck was right; it represents elegant chaos-- the worst of the chaoses.

It's a rare man that hasn't been seduced by the siren's song of the comely ditz.


----------



## Luis Mario Meraz (Oct 9, 2015)

Veryy nice

Enviado desde mi SM-G900H mediante Tapatalk


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That Nobber guy has mad skillz!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Crazy nice!!!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Su-weet!!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

That Sir is one fantastic looking Slingshot!

Have Fun shooting her


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Total sickness! The mix of materials,the finish, the colors-yeah,it works!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

OH MY DEAR GOODNESS GRACIOUS BOBBY!!!! Look what you've done!!!!! :bowdown:

Hats off Sir, you've nailed it. Lucky man you are Chad, he's too good to you :neener:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

MAsterclass work!

Great slingshot Bobby


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I just saw this up here. Such awesome pictures and nice words from you. I will post pics of the slingshot I got from you in a bit. (just got my canon charger in today gotta let it charge now).

I am glad that you like it and reading the posts gave me a huge swelled head. :naughty: I did so many different things on this slingshot (just for you :wub: ) From material, glue, techniques and curves. This has been a huge eye opener to the endless possibilities that are out there for future projects to come. Shoot it and tell me how balanced it is in your hand.. :rofl:


----------

